# Need a laugh? Funny starwars dance video



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Star wars will never be the same again. My favorite has to be the Darth Vader Hammer dance! Thanks for these videos.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Loved it !!! - thanks.


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Great ... I needed the laugh


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The opening song reminds me of the Bill Murry lounge singer bit from SNL.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks for the vid. Dancing in those costumes can't be easy.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

awesome, thanks for posting it! i really really needed that!


----------



## HallowEve (Apr 13, 2009)

That's great, I needed the laugh. Thank you so much for the video, I loved it!

HallowEve :jol:


----------

